# Sticky  Summer Mushrooms



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Haven't been out for a bit, but with all the moisture recently, was wondering if anyone was having any luck with summer mushrooms?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Chicken of the woods found and eaten in Hayward. Enjoy your hunt.


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Neighbor says golden oysters are everywhere.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Hen of the woods, black trumpets, shrimp mushrooms, crown tip? ( Bean sprout texture with a pepper finish) and awaiting spore prints for honey mushrooms. Crazy?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Missed out on prime puffball! Oh well. People thought it was poisonous.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Whatz dis...?


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> Whatz dis...?
> View attachment 44355
> View attachment 44355


Old marshmallows, not sure on this.


----------

